# Shikha NC Studio Help



## shikha829 (Mar 22, 2012)

had NC Studio software, when running stepper motor it limit the speed to 2000 mm/min, if i increase speed to 3000 mm/min motor stalls, motor is running in Air.
If connect same motor with same stepper drive setting motor moves 7000 mm/min. any suggestion.


----------

